# The Witch's Den! Norfolk



## Kezz44 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok....so its not really a witch's den but after a friend tipped me off on this place calling it a witch's house I feel it deserves it. Hidden amongst a wooded area just off a main road. Creepy little find on a cold misty morning! 

Enjoy!




The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



The Witch's House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 26, 2014)

You've made that look good! Love the last shot especially!


----------



## krela (Jan 26, 2014)

Love that! Full of spooky charm!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 26, 2014)

I know this well, beautiful shots. It's an old cricket pavillion.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful place! And wonderfully photographed too  Very peaceful


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, lovely photos and really atmospheric.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 26, 2014)

Liking this especially the last photo


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 26, 2014)

You've turned a small house into a stunning report and photos, love it. Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 26, 2014)

Black Shuck said:


> I know this well, beautiful shots. It's an old cricket pavillion.



I thought I recognised it


----------



## antonymes (Jan 26, 2014)

Lovely shots, lovely place. That last shot is incredibly atmospheric.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 26, 2014)

Thats excellent, proper fairytale, tumbledown place!


----------



## Tizzme (Jan 26, 2014)

Excellent quality shots ! The first shot could be a poster for a horror film !!


----------



## Badger (Jan 26, 2014)

These are great, the first shot made me think of the house from The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Squeakist (Jan 26, 2014)

You can just imagine the cauldron over the flames as the old hag dances round...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Could be the gingerbread house,great photos.


----------



## Kezz44 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ahh yes we thought it could of been a cricket pavilion as it was looking out onto a grassy field. Must have been private use only Im guessing! 

Thanks for all the comments! 

Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 26, 2014)

Kezz44 said:


> Ahh yes we thought it could of been a cricket pavilion as it was looking out onto a grassy field. Must have been private use only Im guessing!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments!
> 
> ...


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2014)

Black Shuck said:


> I know this well, beautiful shots. It's an old cricket pavillion.




Shit!! I played cricket since I was nine years old and on some dodgy wickets but this takes the biscuit.
Stunning pics I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 26, 2014)

what an ace place11


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice photos!! You've done a cracking job!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 26, 2014)

Black Shuck said:


> I think this is part of the large Sennowe Estate up near Guist in north Norfolk. It's a lovely old building though and certainly deserves to be refurbished I think.



Thetford Museum once had a large photo album from the 1930's, showing a couple of shots of this pavilion in better times along with photographs taken on various Estates in Norfolk.


----------



## Fury161 (Jan 27, 2014)

lovely photos


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 27, 2014)

*Really like the look of this place! Ace pics too.. That last ones a boster!! *


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty cool and spooky looking place that. Well done


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Jan 28, 2014)

LOVE that last shot! ace!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 5, 2014)

Stunning shots! Thank you


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

An apt name for it. Cracking last shot.


----------



## kowalsky (Feb 5, 2014)

It reminds me of The Evil Dead!


----------



## Bones out (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats pretty cool to find


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome little find. SOme very good shots indeed. Good work


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2014)

nice find and great shots


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 30, 2014)

This was one of my first explores..it's a lovely little place..you have captured it really well.great photos.


----------



## ZeaJane (Mar 30, 2014)

Love the feel to these photos, spooky but calm


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

I rather like that - tis pretty cool.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 16, 2014)

Excellent spooky goings on there! Any history on who owned it and why it was abandoned?? It never ceases to amaze me how places can end up like this. Brilliant atmospheric photography!


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nicely captured


----------

